# Sooooo Happy !!!



## MeCorby (May 21, 2016)

Hi, I thought I'll share the good news and the happines with you. During our todays meeting  I have been given petition/application to join one of the lodges. If everything goes well I will be initiated in November then 2nd degree planned for Jan and MM for April. What a great news...!!! Looking forward to it !!!


----------



## cemab4y (May 21, 2016)

I am delighted to hear this. I hope you will enjoy Freemasonry. It sounds like you are already a Mason "at heart".


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 21, 2016)

Congratulations soon to be Brother!


----------



## Bloke (May 22, 2016)

Congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## MeCorby (May 22, 2016)

Thank you all !!! Really cant wait...I wish it was tomorrow  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Scoops (May 22, 2016)

Congratulations! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeCorby (May 22, 2016)

Just wondering, how long is the initiation ritual/ceremony  ? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bloke (May 22, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Just wondering, how long is the initiation ritual/ceremony



Depends on where you are..... UK ?

Then thete are some optional charges.  I'd allow 1 hour 40 minutes , but it might be +-30 for business and optional sections of there ceremony. Snack and make sure you go to the loo before is my sage advice - oh, and  relax and LISTEN!


----------



## Scoops (May 22, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Depends on where you are..... UK ?
> 
> Then thete are some optional charges.  I'd allow 1 hour 40 minutes , but it might be +-30 for business and optional sections of there ceremony. Snack and make sure you go to the loo before is my sage advice - oh, and  relax and LISTEN!


Sage words regarding going to the loo, but I'd recommend not having a drink, especially tea or coffee all afternoon, lol!

The meeting I was initiated at lasted about two hours including 20-30 min at beginning before they got to me. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeCorby (May 22, 2016)

Oh dear... 2hrs - I am sure it was very exciting. Roll on November - still 6 months to go ;(


----------



## hidonmesahj (May 23, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Hi, I thought I'll share the good news and the happines with you. During our todays meeting  I have been given petition/application to join one of the lodges. If everything goes well I will be initiated in November then 2nd degree planned for Jan and MM for April. What a great news...!!! Looking forward to it !!!



Very cool. It's an awesome experience. Give yourself into the night's events and you'll have a very profound initiation.


----------



## MeCorby (May 24, 2016)

hidonmesahj said:


> Very cool. It's an awesome experience. Give yourself into the night's events and you'll have a very profound initiation.


Thanks for the advice, I cannot wait !!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## dfreybur (May 24, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Just wondering, how long is the initiation ritual/ceremony  ?



The whole evening.  In addition to the degree ceremony there will be a meal or snack before and a social after.  Or a social before and a meal or snack after depending on local lodge tradition.

On occasion degrees are conferred in the morning - A whole morning.  Or in the afternoon - The whole afternoon.


----------



## Bloke (May 24, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> The whole evening.  In addition to the degree ceremony there will be a meal or snack before and a social after.  Or a social before and a meal or snack after depending on local lodge tradition..



That's a good answer...


----------



## MeCorby (May 25, 2016)

Really !? Whole evening !? Didnt expect this...but its even better  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Scoops (May 25, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Really !? Whole evening !? Didnt expect this...but its even better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


Indeed, if it's anything like my initiation, when I arrived a few brothers were in the bar downstairs having a quick drink whilst I went and filled out some paperwork with the Secretary. The meeting started at 6.15pm.

2hrs later I was the newest brother of the lodge and we went downstairs for the Festive Board. I won't spoil what happens but you'll be the guest of honour and your proposer should have told you that you'll have to make a short reply to a toast. My only advice is get the opening right (you proposer will help) and keep it short and the brethren will be most impressed!

Finally, at about half ten, my lift arrived to take me home, head spinning as I was trying to process the evening.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfreybur (May 25, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Really !? Whole evening !? Didnt expect this...but its even better



We are a society founded in an era before cars were invented and we are big on in person contact.  "Stop and smell the roses" becomes "Hang out and chew the fat".


----------



## Lazza21 (May 26, 2016)

If you are to be initiated into a Lodge in England the ceremony is in two parts the first is no more than an hour and you won't be admitted to the Lodge before the ceremony begins and you will have a brief time outside to restore your personal comforts before the second part. Usually after that Lodge business is transacted before everyone retires to the bar before dining. But it's good advice not to drink before hand, certainly not pints.


----------



## MeCorby (May 26, 2016)

Lazza21 said:


> If you are to be initiated into a Lodge in England the ceremony is in two parts the first is no more than an hour and you won't be admitted to the Lodge before the ceremony begins and you will have a brief time outside to restore your personal comforts before the second part. Usually after that Lodge business is transacted before everyone retires to the bar before dining. But it's good advice not to drink before hand, certainly not pints.


Thanks...whats the deal with "drinking" ? Why can we drink ?


----------



## dfreybur (May 26, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Thanks...whats the deal with "drinking" ? Why can we drink ?



Grand Lodge Freemasonry was founded at a tavern in London and 1717.  Meetings all over the world outside of the US include drink.

There is never a requirement to drink it's just a part of the founding tradition.


----------



## Ressam (May 27, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Thanks...whats the deal with "drinking" ? Why can we drink ?


Probably, it's derived from "Agape Feast" tradition. Drinkin' red wine! IMHO.


----------



## Lazza21 (May 28, 2016)

Because Masonry is a social activity it is common in the UK to gather and socialise before the meeting and often there is a bar available.


----------



## lilhut3579 (May 28, 2016)

Congrats man!!


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 29, 2016)

all the more to be a shriner...LOL


----------

